# 'Witch's cottage' unearthed near Pendle Hill, Lancashire



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-16066680


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Cool find. It's amazing whats hidden under the ground in the "old country".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think those ladies in the pub had had a few pints before the interview


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is such a cool find. Makes you wonder what you might find in your own yard. Someone might have lived where your very house is sitting 200 years ago.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder how the house got buried in the first place?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder how the house got buried in the first place?


I've wonered the same thing myself. You would think when the dirt started getting a foot thick someone would start to notice. And by two feet I'd really have to fire the maid.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder how the house got buried in the first place?


Angry villagers with shovels?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> You would think when the dirt started getting a foot thick someone would start to notice.


OK that made me lol


----------

